# Firefox takes 27G virtual memory.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2020)

htop shows firefox-esr-78.5.0_1,1 taking 27G VIRT memory. Is this not a bit too much ?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 20, 2020)

If www/firefox-esr is eating up all the memory, you can set process resource limits to it: limits(1)



			Firefox memory usage


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 20, 2020)

Open the firefox task manager and see what take so much memory





						Task Manager - see whether tabs or extensions are slowing down Firefox | Firefox Help
					

Firefox's Task Manager feature shows you performance information, such as what tabs or add-ons are making Firefox slow.




					support.mozilla.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2020)

I think task manager shows only the RESIDENT memory not the VIRTUAL memory.


----------



## PMc (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh, I didn't know about that task manager. But then, mine doesn't show anything relevant: In sum there is some 70 MB shown, plus 40 for that task-manager itself. In contrast, top shows 1850 MB resident and 11500 MB size (there may be shared use included). 

So yes, this seems to have become bigger since I am at Rel. 12.2 (and Firefox 78.3.1esr).

How many processes do you have configured? (Inside firefox, click menu-icon, then Preferences, then scroll to "Performance" paragraph. If "use recommended performance" is checked, uncheck it and see what "content process limit" shows.
Mine is suggesting 8 (on a 4-core cpu), and I have that reduced to 2. If I would go with the suggestion, I would probably also have 27Gig used...


----------



## a6h (Nov 20, 2020)

`about:memory` in Firefox and run "Measure". Then investigate the result.
Although it's more CPU related but some extensions can cause RAM issues. For example "uBlock Origin" is not a CPU intensive extension, but by adding a lot of items to "Filter Lists" and/or writting massive amount of rules in the "My rules", you will encounter CPU and RAM problems.


----------



## Criosphinx (Nov 21, 2020)

It's an extension most likely uBlock Origin. 

It has been like that for a while:






						1552615 - very high vsize  20,907.89 MB, 2,350 MB on a fresh browser, in WebExtensions PID
					

UNCONFIRMED (nobody) in WebExtensions - General. Last updated 2022-10-11.




					bugzilla.mozilla.org


----------



## fernandel (Nov 21, 2020)

I do not use google search years and it is removed from search engines settingsbut it is still there and taking some memory:


> ───1 (04.00%) ── Extension(id=google@search.mozilla.org, name="Google", baseURL=moz-extension://ddc3b8e5-2b1d-47eb-9b1c-96153b8a07c8/)


The same with amazon, ebay...
How to "real" removed those search engines, please?
Thank you.


----------



## mickey (Nov 21, 2020)

fernandel said:


> I do not use google search years and it is removed from search engines settingsbut it is still there and taking some memory:
> 
> The same with amazon, ebay...
> How to "real" removed those search engines, please?
> Thank you.


Those are the default one-click search engines built into firefox. I don't think you can remove those entirely, however I managed to remove those extensions using enterprise policies in firefox-esr. But as soon as you click the "Restore default search engines" button in settings those will reappear, just to be deleted again by the policy on next restart.

This is what I put in my policies.json:

```
{
        "policies":
        {
                "ExtensionSettings":
                {
                        "amazondotcom@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" },
                        "bing@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" },
                        "ddg@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" },
                        "ebay@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" },
                        "google@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" },
                        "wikipedia@search.mozilla.org": { "installation_mode": "blocked" }
                }
        }
}
```


----------



## a6h (Nov 21, 2020)

fernandel said:


> I do not use google search years and it is removed from search engines settingsbut it is still there and taking some memory:



geo-location:
`about:config`:
set geo.enabled to `false`

Default search engine:
Options | Search
related `about:config`: browser.search.defaultenginename

google malware detection:
Options | Privacy | Security | Disable "Block dangerous ..."
related `about:config`: browser.safebrowsing.provider.*

google-dns(caution!/deprecated?)
`about:config`:
set browser.goBrowsing.enabled to `false`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2020)

It could be the ublock origin addon.


----------

